# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  wyniki EGFR i LDL - wyliczany

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień Dobry 
Mam 23 lata po badaniu krwi dwa wyniki mam inne niż normy. Bardzo proszę o interpretacje czy to coś poważnego ?
LDL - wyliczany	↓ 81 mg/dl
EGFR (ICD-9: M37)	↑ 155,0 ml/min

----------

